# will growth hormone fix my rotator cuff?



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

hi ive hear it will help fix tendon dammage and muscle dammage

i dont know much about it but willing to try it if it will fix my shoulder

been out the gym 8 months, really geting to me not been able to train

been resting it loads

has ony one tryed this and dose it work?

thanks


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

ok read that it dose work

can any1 tell me the doses and how long to stay on it for?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

You'll get better results injecting the injury directly..only trouble is you can't really do it yourself as you can see in this video


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends what exactly you done to it, get it professionally looked at first!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What happened to your cuff mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IME no it wont.

Its a hell of a lot of money to risk bunk gear as well TBH


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ive used lots of GH IGF AAS.................two years later im still masking it with 3 physio that have seen me...basically im bolloxed.....these things will just mask...nothing more...............as long as you are still lifting weights and depending how bad it is you will just be twoing and frowing imo matey.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Why have you made two threads on this?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

ParaManiac said:


> Why have you made two threads on this?


One for each shoulder?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Try TCM, or acupuncture.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

no


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at Tassoti's journal, he has this






- needs keyhole surgery, no amount of peps or peds will fix this!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> IME no it wont.
> 
> Its a hell of a lot of money to risk bunk gear as well TBH


no it want really hear a few stories of it working repairing tendons, i really don't know much about HGH, but i am desperate to fix my shoulder, need to get back training proper

and advice would be appreciated


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

think i tore my rotator cuff 8 months ago and not been training for 7 months

Ive started doing loads of rotator cuff exercises every 2ed 3ed day and running 3-4 times a week getting back into it about 6weeks ago

it dose still feel weak and do get little pain/ twinges like when i change gear and type some times,

it happened after a heavy shoulder work out got pain in my shoulder later that night

been going to a nhs physio fro the last few months, thinking of asking for a mri scan to see if there's anything showing up,

she said to do some out rota's out front raises and over head press with like a 1kg weight to build up strenth

it dose feel a lot better than it did,

some one said decker would help ( but dont think it will by what i read)

i was thinking growth hormone mite help to repair it quicker


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i can get norditropin simple was thinking 3ieu aday


----------

